# Cooper Our Jack Russell



## rusty (Jan 23, 2011)

Our dog Cooper giving a show of appreciation after a good meal, a bowl of chicken. He has been doing this since he was a puppy, now 8 years old.

He will not perform for some foods and goes nuts with squeak over others, tiger prawns requires romping with squeak and this can go on for half an hour or more.

His favourite foods, tiger prawns tops the list with chicken coming in for second place, bacon, then shrimp, although I have seen him turn away shrimp, beef is an iffy food to offer, pork is almost a hit every time. 

Cooper will eat fresh oysters and only sardines packaged in cotton seed oil not spring water.

Cooper is especially fond of cashews, peanuts, almonds, hazel nuts, walnuts and coffee beans, lettuce, broccoli, cucumber, cabbage, carrots and raw potato. 

On the road Cooper can alert you to an upcoming Burger King long before it becomes visible, if you offered Cooper a McDonalds burger I think he would lift a leg to it.

Six months old this dog treed a large black bear in our backyard, got into a tangle with a skunk and managed to kill 2 least weasels and a rabbit while he was tied. It took me a long time to figure out how he pulled it off.

The truth revealed itself here in Manitoba were we had squirrels coming to the bird feeder tied to a tree limb, sometimes the squirrel would come down the tree then gather sunflower seeds from the ground. 

Cooper would sit still as a stone below that tree and that stupid squirrel would come down to the ground after the dog sat immobile for 5 or more minutes. Almost added a kill to the score card but never managed to catch one - too well fed.

Mice and rats don't stand a chance with a Jack Russell.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KSQZFjcAkto[/youtube]

Cooked up a pot of shrimp for the animals, Cooper turns the offer down but tabby cat goes to town.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5BDhmoMk3vw[/youtube]


----------



## rusty (Jan 24, 2011)

Dumpster diving the next level, 

It all started when we lived in Hope B.C., 10 years ago when Pat and I bought some baby pigs and decided to raise them the old fashion way on garbage, Which lead us to dumpster diving for vegetable matter and breads.

What we discovered shocked us, I may write a book on human waste, it's shameful what gets discarded an the reasons behind it, the large chain stores buy in large volumes to get the best price and keep supply down driving up prices on remaining inventory, which leaves the smaller grocery stores unable to compete.

Often I see cases of cauliflower, lettuce, bananas, cantaloupe, grapes and long English cucumbers, bags of potatoes with one bad one, oranges , apples and bags pf carrots with one bad one, day old bread by the truck load. If a case of eggs has a broken egg and nastied the rest with a bit of egg yolk, its easier to toss the whole case than clean the dirty ones. Pink grapefruit often tossed by the case.

From the meat department, sea foods of every description, pork and beef, weaners and smokies tossed by the case, chicken by the truck load. Meats from the Deli roasted chicken, deli meats garlic rings farmers sausage and my dog Cooper knows good baloney when offered. Some crap he will not eat no matter how hungry he is.

Christmas time 14 box's of mandarin oranges at Giant Tiger. 

For fun I'm going to post pictures from the haul that I get every Wednesday, the picture below is from last wed. If you guys think this is in bad taste let me know and I'll cease and desist.

The spirit behind this is not intended to be malicious, I know that some are having a hard time of it, what your going to see in the net 4 weeks is going to shock you into speaking out.


----------



## jimdoc (Jan 24, 2011)

I worked at a Giant grocery store and saw all the stuff they throw in the dumpster every night.If a 10 pack of paper towels was ripped open with one or two damaged rolls they threw them out,if they didn't have a bar code to be sold singly.Didn't even think of using them in the store.Slightly dented cans
and boxes.They just scanned it,and they get credit from the vendors.It was always two or three big racks,and a few shopping carts full each night.
The dumpster was one of the sealed compressing types,so there was no dumpster diving possible.And they had cameras on it,if they caught someone eating something out of the stuff going in the dumpster,they would get fired.

I guess they didn't want to get sued for anything if they were to give the stuff to a homeless shelter.Big companies just don't care.

Jim


----------



## rusty (Jan 24, 2011)

jimdoc said:


> I worked at a Giant grocery store and saw all the stuff they throw in the dumpster every night.If a 10 pack of paper towels was ripped open with one or two damaged rolls they threw them out,if they didn't have a bar code to be sold singly.Didn't even think of using them in the store.Slightly dented cans
> and boxes.They just scanned it,and they get credit from the vendors.It was always two or three big racks,and a few shopping carts full each night.
> The dumpster was one of the sealed compressing types,so there was no dumpster diving possible.And they had cameras on it,if they caught someone eating something out of the stuff going in the dumpster,they would get fired.
> 
> ...



They care and this is why they have those compactors installed, no one get my garbage. It's very common that a dumpster diver gets charged with data mining when in truth he was only trying to feed a starving family.

The data mining charge is trumped up, usually dropped down to trespassing, the store gets to keep its dirty secret from being heard in the courts. The guilty party pleads to the lesser charge and everyone is happy, well almost.

One evening at Pet Cetra two dumpsters full of pet food in cans, after filling up the truck the back seat right to the roof of the car. Broken bags of pet food was common, remember we were feeding pigs.

The pigs had a job to do, we had a backyard full of black berry vines, so I built portable fencing that would allow easy relocation of the pigs once an area had been rooted clean. 

I've been dumpster diving for the past 10 years and never been charged, been checked out by the police plenty of times though.

Regards
Gill


----------



## patnor1011 (Jan 24, 2011)

This works on both sides. I used to work in big grocery retailer chain store and butcher used to walk through shelves 2-3 times a week. He was picking out items after date of use or some with damaged packaging where that dark red and later even nasty green color started to appear. The went straight to mincer, then plastic tubs and were good for another few days as premium minced pork or beef. 
That day I went to home depot and bought my own meat mincer. Another story is from meat factory... When we got back huge batch of unsold fresh sausages for whatever reason from retailer they were promptly bone frozen and sold next day as frozen sausages. The type you cook in deep fat fryer straight from frozen. Meat used in producing them was 90 times out of 100 nice and good quality but sometimes I was little bit uneasy when I saw some special, probably highly discounted deliveries which were promptly minced and processed in nice fresh tasty products.


----------

